# Epson Perfection V500 Photo [not working]

## figueroa

I got my Epson Perfection V500 Photo scanner working with iscan from the repositories version 2.21 and Matthew Schultz' proposed ebuild documented at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277117#c19

I saved that proposed ebuild as /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/iscan-plugin-gt-x770/iscan-plugin-gt-x770-2.1.1 on which I then ran "ebuild iscan-plugin-gt-x770-2.1.1 manifest" then emerged it after unmasking.  It just works - perfectly as far as I can tell.

scanimage -L and iscan identify the scanner as device `epkowa:interpreter:002:004' is a Epson GT-X770  flatbed scanner.

Color me happy!

----------

## logistiker

FYI, I have version bumped the gt-x770 ebuild and now committed it to gentoo sunrise with a new bug page specifically for it: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=367585

If you're not already aware how to use gentoo sunrise, you can find instructions here: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay

----------

## figueroa

I'm bumping this because the Epson Perfection V500 Photo scanner no longer works, even though media-gfx/iscan-plugin-gt-x770-2.1.2.1-r3 is in the regular repository requiring keyword unmasking.

So, this went from working perfectly, to not working at all.  It's recognized by sane-find-scanner, but not recognized iscan or xsane. Has anybody figured this out? It's still a great scanner.

----------

## logistiker

I still have this scanner and it still works for me with iscan and iscan-plugin-gt-x770.  There are some bugs with iscan recently that might cause problems when you compile iscan but other than that, it's working fine for me.  Make sure you have the usb cable plugged in before you start the iscan software because that's when it recognizes the scanner.

----------

## figueroa

That's doubly frustrating.  Are your iscan, iscan-data and iscan-plugin-gt-x770 all installed from the Gentoo repositories or hand jammed from the Epson provided downloads?

----------

## logistiker

Yes I've been using everything in the main gentoo repository.  I've created a PR for a new version of iscan with a glibc patch.  Here's the bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/693994

----------

## figueroa

Thanks for working on this. I followed the links was quickly over my head.

----------

## Shamus397

I was having a similar problem with my Epson Perfection V300 Photo, where it was working until a system software update broke it somehow.  The patch and ebuild in that bug report is in the tree now, and it solves the problem, at least for me.   :Smile: 

----------

## figueroa

 *logistiker wrote:*   

> Yes I've been using everything in the main gentoo repository.  I've created a PR for a new version of iscan with a glibc patch.  Here's the bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/693994

 

I confirm that the version bump to media-gfx/iscan-2.30.4.2 (see link to bug) on 9/21/2019 allows my Epson Perfection V500 Photo work normally. However, the newer media-gfx/iscan-3.61.0 does not work with this scanner.

I can't tell you how happy that makes me.

To use media-gfx/iscan-2.30.4.2 and not have it upgrade to 3.61.0, enter =media-gfx/iscan-2.30.4.2 ~amd64 (or ~x86) in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

figueroa,

I have the V600 and iscan is fine until media-gfx/iscan-3.* then it won't build. 

As it works, I'll leave it in a mess :)

----------

## figueroa

I also masked >media-gfx/iscan-2.30.4.2

I don't need the grief of a surprise "stable" upgrade.  I also copied the ebuild files and a copy of the distfile into /usr/local/portage just to "have and to hold" should the working version ever disappear without notice. I have good full backups, but anticipation is easier than selectively restoring from backups.

----------

## swimmer

Same here with a perfection V200 ... masking ">media-gfx/iscan-2.30.4.2" solved the issue. Do we know what causes the problem?

----------

## figueroa

 *swimmer wrote:*   

> Do we know what causes the problem?

 

Buggy, closed source, software and firmware. Who does Epson think they are enriching by making things hard?

----------

